# La auténtica salud, el bienestar: Vivir solo



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"



Baltasar G thang dijo:


> intenta no limitarte, piensa que eso es solo el primer paso
> luego tienes que intentar cogerle asco a TODAS las personas
> la autentica salud, el bienestar



Os hago la siguiente pregunta: ¿No es la auténtica salud y el bienestar vivir solo si no tienes hijos?

Es decir: No hablo de vivir solo en medio de un puto bosque sin ver a nadie en años, hablo de vivir solo y tener contacto social cuando te apetece.

En mi casa tengo a mi mujer dándome el coñazo cada tres segundos, los putos niños de los vecinos montando un chocho cada media hora (hoy me han despertado a las seis de la mañana), el hijolagranputa del camión del pocero a toda hostia toda la noche desatrancado desagües, el cabrón del pitbull de la vecina sacándome los dientes cada vez que me ve en la escalera, los pandilleros del metro pidiéndote pasta, etc.

Pienso que lo ideal sería vivir en una casa de campo y quedar con gente cuando te apetezca, por ejemplo: Llamar a mi mujer para invitarla a cenar, charlar y echar un polvo y luego mandarla a su casa de vuelta, quedar con mis amigos para hacer una barbacoa, pero al día siguiente cada mochuelo a su olivo, coger el coche e irme a la capital de provincia a disfrutar de hacer compras y luego volverme, etc.

Es decir: No hablo de ser un misántropo y morirte y vegetar solo en tu sofá, sino de estar tranquilo de una puta vez y quedar con la gente cuando te apetece a ti y a ellos.

Obviamente esto se puede hacer si no tienes hijos.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Tiresias (27 Jul 2022)

Vivir solo no te garantiza ninguna intimidad, al revés, todas las marujas y marujos que tengas cerca se van a cebar contigo, es el deporte nacional de este país, y no les vas a poder decir nada.


----------



## ELOS (27 Jul 2022)

Con dinero todo es más fácil.
LO malo es que existe la palabra compromiso, y no siempre la gente está dispuesta cuando uno quiere.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Vivir solo no te garantiza ninguna intimidad, al revés, todas las marujas y marujos que tengas cerca se van a cebar contigo, es el deporte nacional de este país, y no les vas a poder decir nada.



Coño, por eso lo de la casa de campo.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Define bien acompañado: He vivido con mis padres, con mi hermano, con compañeros de piso y con cinco tías... y al final siempre, siempre tienes movidas por mucha paciencia y tranquilo que seas...


----------



## Tiresias (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Coño, por eso lo de la casa de campo.



Tampoco. Te crees inviolable y te hacen todas las perrerías que te puedas imaginar y más. De hecho vivir en comunidad te da mucha mayor sensación de seguridad que en una casa aislada, porque si te putean molestan a más vecinos, mientras que en una casa vas a disfrutar de quads, cortacéspeds, motosierras, perros, motos, etc, tú solito.


----------



## mm2k (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Asi viven los mourinos


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Tampoco. Te crees inviolable y te hacen todas las perrerías que te puedas imaginar y más. De hecho vivir en comunidad te da mucha mayor sensación de seguridad que en una casa aislada, porque si te putean molestan a más vecinos, mientras que en una casa vas a disfrutar de quads, cortacéspeds, motosierras, perros, motos, etc, tú solito.



Joder, no me entiendes: Yo tengo una casa de campo en un pueblecillo de caga-corrales de 20 habitantes. Y si: La peña es muy cotilla, pero una vez que cierras la puerta de tu casa y de tú jardín, allí no entra nadie. Pero si vives en una ciudad y en bloque de pisos no hay escapatoria.


----------



## Kalevala (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Llamar a mi mujer para invitarla a cenar, charlar y echar un polvo y luego mandarla a su casa de vuelta




y que te pague por las molestias, no?


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Kalevala dijo:


> y que te pague por las molestias, no?



Joder, si me pagara un euro cada vez que me da el puto coñazo ya sería rico: Vivir con una tía es como vivir con una manada de monos locos.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Tío, que tengo 50 años: Mi mujer es americana, y he estado viviendo una rusa y con tres españolas a lo largo de toda mi vida (dos de ellas en matrimonio) : Las tías son todas iguales, son una condena en vida.

Si estás viviendo con una tía más de diez años y la misma no te da el coñazo cada dos por tres es porque te ha tocado la lotería.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (27 Jul 2022)

Tu problema es que eres pobre bro.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

CEMENTITOS dijo:


> Tu problema es que eres pobre bro.



Que no coño, que ese no es el problema. Me podría ir a vivir solo mañana mismo a mi casa de campo, pero obviamente eso implica una serie de decisiones: Por ejemplo dejar a mi mujer porque no lo va a aceptar, discutir con la familia, saber que los amigos van a estar más lejos, etc... El tema es que quizás, sino tienes hijos, vivir solo no es mala idea.


----------



## Chiruja (27 Jul 2022)

La soledad elegida y en el ambiente que uno prefiera es un verdadero lujo.

Y por eso tan dificil de conseguir.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay que hacer las cosas que a uno le vengan mejor, y como todos tenemos personalidades distintas pues depende de cada uno


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

expongo mi caso por que estoy mejor que nunca;
To vivo solo, tengo mi zulo propio pagado.
Poco antes del encierro del covid empece a salir con una chorti ( lo era por aquel entonces,aun esta buena no gorda, su culo no es lo que era antes)
llego el encierro y los lios de todo cerrado, pillamos la costumbre de que viniera a casa los viernes para hacer algo las mañanas del sabado y domingo.
Bueno pues ahora seguimos igual por que ella trabaja solo unas horas y la pilla la tarde del viernes hasta las 22 o mas.
Nos vemos uno o dos dias entre semana en la calle el viernes viene echamos un par se polvos a lo largo del finde y el domingo vuelvo a dormir solo.
No es mi novia, yo la llamo NO novia.
Nunca he estado mejor, mi excusa para que no viva conmigo es que tiene que ganar dinero para irnos a un zulo de alquiler a medias, lo veo dificil, es una casa papis de 29 años que trabaja 20h semanales y gasta casi todo el sueldo en 15 dias.
Ojala pueda estar asi unos años mas.
Edit; algunos viernes trae la cena o comida que hace su mami para ella cuando estos se van a la casa de veraneo.
Tambien pasa que algun finde ella tiene otros planes y no quedamos, suele quedar con algunas amigas aveces, quiza se folla a otro maromo; tampoco me preocupa…


----------



## Annunakis (27 Jul 2022)

Efectivamente.
Vivo sola desde hace 12 años. Mi pareja vive en su casa y yo en la mía (casi 11 años juntos)
La autentica felicidad.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> expongo mi caso por que estoy mejor que nunca;
> To vivo solo, tengo mi zulo propio pagado.
> Poco antes del encierro del covid empece a salir con una chorti ( lo era por aquel entoncesnaun esta buena no gorda)
> lego el encierro y los lios de todo cerrado, pillamos la costumbrende que viniera a casa loa viernes para hacer algo las mañanas del sabadony domingo.
> ...



Así he estado yo algunos años de mi vida y vivía de puta madre.
El tema ya no es solo tu novia/mujer, es que estar rodeado de gente todo el rato es un puto infierno.


----------



## esforzado (27 Jul 2022)

hay que saber disfrutar de los pequeños placeres de la vida... como perder de vista a la mujer y saber que no te va a encontrar en un buen rato...

desde luego... si no es porque nos tenemos que reproducir... iba alguien a aguantar seres tan miserables todo el tiempo...

nota aparte: la mayor parte de los divorcios y rupturas se producen después de las vacaciones... es decir, cuando de verdad tienes que convivir...


----------



## Decimus (27 Jul 2022)

Pies yo prefiero vivir solo, solo. Sin ver a nadie. Tener lo mínimo para una existencia honrada.

Leñador en Alaska o similar. No me gusta la gente. Da problemas. Lo único sería el no follar.mi sueño encontrar una mujer como yo que quiera su espacio y disfrutar de la soledad.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

La menos mala es mi actual mujer: Americana. La rusa era un encanto, pero viví muy poco tiempo con ella porque al final volví con mi bigotuda anterior (errores de juventud).
Las peores las españolas.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Así he estado yo algunos años de mi vida y vivía de puta madre.
> El tema ya no es solo tu novia/mujer, es que estar rodeado de gente todo el rato es un puto infierno.



si, es que la convivencia aunque sea con tu mejor amigo desgasta…
ojala pueda estar asi años la verdad.


----------



## Cleonte (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no es vivir solo sino vivir con todo el mundo pendiente de tus necesidades y listos para aparecer o desaparecer según te plazca. Pregúntate si te gustaría vivir con alguien que tiene un timbre y cada vez que lo toca vas a hacerle compañía o te piras te apetezca o no.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> hay que saber disfrutar de los pequeños placeres de la vida... como perder de vista a la mujer y saber que no te va a encontrar en un buen rato...
> 
> desde luego... si no es porque nos tenemos que reproducir... iba alguien a aguantar seres tan miserables todo el tiempo...
> 
> nota aparte: la mayor parte de los divorcios y rupturas se producen después de las vacaciones... es decir, cuando de verdad tienes que convivir...



Yo la verdad es que exceptuando con mi primera mujer no he tenido temas de cuernos. El problema con mis mujeres es que al final son todas un coñazo: Que si hay que hacer esto a determinada hora del día, que si te echan la bronca por todo, que si hay que levantarse a determinada hora siempre, que hay que limpiar cada cinco minutos, etc.

Siempre he procurado juntarme con mujeres con valores, pero no hablo de eso. Hablo de que el día a día es un infierno.
Y ojo: No hablo solo de las mujeres, hablo de cualquier tipo de persona con la que convivas en el mismo espacio: Al final siempre se acaba chocando.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Eso no es vivir solo sino vivir con todo el mundo pendiente de tus necesidades y listos para aparecer o desaparecer según te plazca. Pregúntate si te gustaría vivir con alguien que tiene un timbre y cada vez que lo toca vas a hacerle compañía o te piras te apetezca o no.



Joder, se llega a un acuerdo: ¿Oye, te apetece cenar conmigo este fin de semana?, ¿queréis veniros a mi casa el sábado a hacer una barbacoa? No estoy hablando de que todo el mundo esté pendiente de ti.


----------



## M4rk (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La única razón por la que puedes pasar a través de la vida sin socializar ni tener descendencia hasta morir de asco en edad senil es porque has nacido en el producto socioeconómico que tanto odias.

Escoge una cosa o reconoce tu incongruencia.


----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Jul 2022)

Todos los que toman esa decisión son ubicados por la sociedad en cómodos hospicios donde disfrutar de su soledad,adecuadamente medicados, of course...


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> La única razón por la que puedes pasar a través de la vida sin socializar ni tener descendencia hasta morir de asco en edad senil es porque has nacido en el producto socioeconómico que tanto odias.
> 
> Escoge una cosa o reconoce tu incongruencia.



Que no joder, que no es no-socializar. Es simplemente estar tranquilo y socializar cuando quieres, no cuando te lo imponen.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Todos los que toman esa decisión son ubicados por la sociedad en cómodos hospicios donde disfrutar de su soledad,adecuadamente medicados, of course...



¿Y que te crees que te va a pasar a ti cuando tengas 80 años?
Si tomas decisiones basadas en la cobardía de no morir solo, al final vas a tener una vida de mierda y vas a morir solo igual, ya que te van a meter en un asilo.

Yo antes de acabar con demencia en un asilo me dedico a morir haciendo algo que me guste de verdad (cómo navegar en velero). 

Hay que saber morir con dignidad y no a tener aguantar a una sociedad de mierda solo por el hecho del miedo a estar solo en tu vejez.


----------



## esforzado (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que exceptuando con mi primera mujer no he tenido temas de cuernos. El problema con mis mujeres es que al final son todas un coñazo: Que si hay que hacer esto a determinada hora del día, que si te echan la bronca por todo, que si hay que levantarse a determinada hora siempre, que hay que limpiar cada cinco minutos, etc.
> 
> Siempre he procurado juntarme con mujeres con valores, pero no hablo de eso. Hablo de que el día a día es un infierno.
> Y ojo: No hablo solo de las mujeres, hablo de cualquier tipo de persona con la que convivas en el mismo espacio: Al final siempre se acaba chocando.



por más que digan... el ser humano es territorial... necesita su propio espacio y que no sea invadido...

eso vale para mujeres, parejas, amigos, hermanos, padres, y lo que sea...

un hombre es familiar, a condición de que los convivientes sepan cuál es el espacio de cada uno, el de los demás, y lo respeten... como cuando en el la casa de mis abuelos nadie se podía sentar en el sillón del abuelo aunque estuviera vacío... "porque era suyo"...

el problema con la mujer, es que no soporta no ser el centro constante de atención... que todo gire en torno a ella y sus neuras... y cualquier despiste de esa atención es una ofensa... súmale que son seres bastante vacíos, innobles, y sujetas a tormentas hormonales... pues tienes el cóctel completo...

la mujer solo era convivible cuando la autoridad moral y social la ponía en su sitio... hoy no...

yo vivo en un unifamiliar de tamaño medio... de mi exclusiva propiedad... y cuando acogí a mi pareja en ella, lo dejé bien claro... es mi casa, son mis reglas, mi forma de organizarla, y en concreto hay un par de habitaciones cerradas con llave a las que no puede pasar...

y después de casi una década, de vez en cuando la sigue montando por ello... pero sabe que cada vez que la monta de mí solo obtiene vacío...

pd: yo no soy infiel a mis parejas... y, aunque no me paro nunca a pensarlo, presupongo que ellas tampoco... que tampoco es que me importe... si me notase cuernos la pava se iría a tomar por culo sean ciertos o no... que tampoco me voy a morir...


----------



## Cleonte (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, se llega a un acuerdo: ¿Oye, te apetece cenar conmigo este fin de semana?, ¿queréis veniros a mi casa el sábado a hacer una barbacoa? No estoy hablando de que todo el mundo esté pendiente de ti.



Eso es mi vida pero tiene sus inconvenientes. Cómodo es pero al final tienes muchos amiguetes y pocos amigos de verdad. De tener pareja olvídate .


----------



## Skywalker22 (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Define bien acompañado: He vivido con mis padres, con mi hermano, con compañeros de piso y con cinco tías... y al final siempre, siempre tienes movidas por mucha paciencia y tranquilo que seas...



Alguien tiene que haber con quien te lleves bien.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> por más que digan... el ser humano es territorial... *necesita su propio espacio y que no sea invadido..*.
> 
> eso vale para mujeres, parejas, amigos, hermanos, padres, y lo que sea...
> 
> ...



joder, ¡Has dado en el clavo!:

Recuerdo a mi bisabuelo porque murió con cien años: Era un señor de los pies a la cabeza y todo el mundo le tenía respeto.
Mi bisabuela era la primera que no le molestaba para nada. 

Recuerdo que después de cenar siempre se iba a fumar su pipa a la terraza (vivía en un pueblo del pirineo).
Mi bisabuela, mi abuela y mis tíos me tenían prohibido salir a la terraza cuando estaba mi bisabuelo con su pipa: Era su espacio y su momento para estar tranquilo.

Hoy en día la gente no respeta la soledad de nadie, ni su momento de meditación, ni su privacidad: Hay que estar disponible para todo en cualquier momento y por cualquier gilipollez.

A mi bisabuelo no le tocaba los cojones nadie: Mi abuela le llamaba de "usted". Eran otros tiempos donde se respetaba a los demás.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Alguien tiene que haber con quien te lleves bien.



Me llevo bien con todo el mundo, el tema es que la gente hoy en día no respeta tu privacidad, tu espacio ni tu humor.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Cleonte dijo:


> Eso es mi vida pero tiene sus inconvenientes. Cómodo es pero al final tienes muchos amiguetes y pocos amigos de verdad. De tener pareja olvídate .



Con 50 tacos que tengo ya tengo un puñado de amigos de verdad: Tus mejores amigos son los más antiguos porque son los que te han aguantado todo este tiempo. No necesito amigos nuevos.


----------



## singladura (27 Jul 2022)

Se confunde el vivir solo hipotéticamente por voluntad propia con el ser abandonado.
El dinero compra la compañía. De joven es gratis porque pagas con la tuya pero según te haces mayor ya no eres atractivo para los otros, que prefieren jóvenes y si quieres a alguien cerca le tienes que pagar de una u otra manera.
Si no eres rico se va trampeando aquí y allá. Se buscan hobbys, baratos a poder ser para coleguear, se entretiene charlando con gente accidentalmente ( es un clásico aprovecharse de dependientas jóvenes e incautas y echar el rato) etc... En última instancia esta el alcohol y las sustancias que ayudan a convencerse de que la vida así es maravillosa.

En verdad realmente todos estamos solos en el mundo. Si pretendemos poner a prueba el entorno con seguridad casi nadie aguanta el tipo. Cuando no es que se entrometen en tus asuntos, es que no respetan el espacio ni tu tiempo etc.. La única solución es conciliarse lo mejor posible con ello. Somo animales sociales y sin relacionarnos con el resto no somos humanos


----------



## Nelsonvigum (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Yo la verdad es que exceptuando con mi primera mujer no he tenido temas de cuernos. El problema con mis mujeres es que al final son todas un coñazo: Que si hay que hacer esto a determinada hora del día, que si te echan la bronca por todo, que si hay que levantarse a determinada hora siempre, que hay que limpiar cada cinco minutos, etc.
> 
> Siempre he procurado juntarme con mujeres con valores, pero no hablo de eso. Hablo de que el día a día es un infierno.
> Y ojo: No hablo solo de las mujeres, hablo de cualquier tipo de persona con la que convivas en el mismo espacio: Al final siempre se acaba chocando.



Esa es la cuestión. Es un tema casi biológico...o sin el casi. Esta demostrado que incluso con los animales que no son "territoriales", a partir de una determinada densidad de población los animales tienen más ansiedad y stress. Los "territoriales" directamente se expulsan/matan.
Y hablo de animales que están 'libres' en el campo ojo, como por ejemplo en una finca.

El mejor estado para una persona (hombre o mujer) con un mínimo de mundo interior y saber estar solo (y un punto de introversión no-patologico, esta parte es discutible), que no todo el mundo sabe, es vivir sólo/a. Y estar acompañado/a como bien decís por voluntad part time no por obligación full time.

El problema (como todo) es que eso es muy difícil compatible con los requerimientos sociales. No me refiero al "qué dirán".


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Se confunde el vivir solo hipotéticamente por voluntad propia con el ser abandonado.
> El dinero compra la compañía. De joven es gratis porque pagas con la tuya pero según te haces mayor ya no eres atractivo para los otros, que prefieren jóvenes y si quieres a alguien cerca le tienes que pagar de una u otra manera.
> Si no eres rico se va trampeando aquí y allá. Se buscan hobbys, baratos a poder ser para coleguear, se entretiene charlando con gente accidentalmente ( es un clásico aprovecharse de dependientas jóvenes e incautas y echar el rato) etc... En última instancia esta el alcohol y las sustancias que ayudan a convencerse de que la vida así es maravillosa.
> 
> En verdad realmente todos estamos solos en el mundo. Si pretendemos poner a prueba el entorno con seguridad casi nadie aguanta el tipo. Cuando no es que se entrometen en tus asuntos, es que no respetan el espacio ni tu tiempo etc.. La única solución es conciliarse lo mejor posible con ello. Somo animales sociales y sin relacionarnos con el resto no somos humanos



Si, pero la cuestión es no dejar de ser social, sino tener tu propio espacio de intimidad (tú casa) y tener esa socialización fuera de la misma (o dentro pero con personas en tu misma condición). Por ejemplo: Nunca fui tan feliz como cuando con mis mujeres éramos "novios"). Es decir: Vamos a estar juntos un rato, vamos a pasarlo bien, vamos a contar el uno con el otro, pero cada cual tiene su casa, su intimidad y sus reglas.

El problema es que cuando vives con alguien (y aquí también entra la comunidad de vecinos) las reglas se esfuman, y poco a poco se va perdiendo el respeto hacía los demás.
Solo tienes que ver cómo se comporta hoy la gente por la calle y como se comportaba hace cuarenta años.


----------



## Sefett (27 Jul 2022)

La vida en solitario es triste.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión. Es un tema casi biológico...o sin el casi. Esta demostrado que incluso con los animales que no son "territoriales", a partir de una determinada densidad de población los animales tienen más ansiedad y stress. Los "territoriales" directamente se expulsan/matan.
> Y hablo de animales que están 'libres' en el campo ojo, como por ejemplo en una finca.
> 
> El mejor estado para una persona (hombre o mujer) con un mínimo de mundo interior y saber estar solo (y un punto de introversión no-patologico, esta parte es discutible), que no todo el mundo sabe, es vivir sólo/a. Y estar acompañado/a como bien decís por voluntad part time no por obligación full time.
> ...



El problema es cómo encontrar gente (sobre todo pareja) que esté dispuesta a aceptar esa forma de vida. Por ejemplo: Yo vivo en Nueva York, en un piso pequeño. Además mi mujer (como casi todas es muy posesiva y controladora). A Pesar de vivir en un barrio caro (ojo que el piso no es mío, sino de la familia de mi mujer) la convivencia con los vecinos es complicada: En esta puta ciudad todo el mundo está como una cabra.

Le he propuesto a mi mujer mudarnos seis meses al año a la casita de campo que he comprado en España (a 15 minutos de una capital de provincia) y otros seis meses al piso de Nueva York. Obviamente me ha dicho que ni de coña.

Yo siempre he pensado que las grandes ciudades fueron creadas para maximizar las posibilidades de follar, pero cuando ya tienes 50 tacos, pués el tema de follar con chortinas desaparece. Luego ¿cuál es el objetivo de vivir en una caja rodado de nueve millones de hijos de puta o de vivir con una persona que te da el coñazo tooooodo el rato? ¿por qué tienes que estar pegado las 24 horas del día a una persona por mucho que la quieras? El vivir con alguien mata la pasión y la libertad.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

Sefett dijo:


> La vida en solitario es triste.



No tienes porqué estar solo. Vivir solo no es igual a estar solo. Fuera de tu casa hay millones de personas para socializar.


----------



## singladura (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Si, pero la cuestión es no dejar de ser social, sino tener tu propio espacio de intimidad (tú casa) y tener esa socialización fuera de la misma (o dentro pero con personas en tu misma condición). Por ejemplo: Nunca fui tan feliz como cuando con mis mujeres éramos "novios"). Es decir: Vamos a estar juntos un rato, vamos a pasarlo bien, vamos a contar el uno con el otro, pero cada cual tiene su casa, su intimidad y sus reglas.
> 
> El problema es que cuando vives con alguien (y aquí también entra la comunidad de vecinos) las reglas se esfuman, y poco a poco se va perdiendo el respeto hacía los demás.
> Solo tienes que ver cómo se comporta hoy la gente por la calle y como se comportaba hace cuarenta años.



Eso de poder disfrutar de todo el espacio de un hogar es caro de cojones. Yo me lo puedo permitir pero previo pago de su importe y dejando por el camino a mi tribu tirada y no tengo claro que compense. Se discute por el espacio, su uso y sus reglas, es verdad pero tambieén lo es el que el camiino hacia la felicidad no es "lo más grande cuando más mejor" porque la vida y las personas no funcionan así.
El secreto esta en la organización y el respeto. Y no es un camino de rosas. En la mayoría de los casos se tiene que llamar al orden. Pero para mi es preferible porque no me pone ir por la vida en modo abusón. Lo otro es más dificil pero por eso compensa.
Y algo importante: al llegar a los cincuenta he observado que existe una especie de necesidad de introspección y ganas de soledad. Es como el querer que a uno le dejen tranquilo un tiempo. Yo eso lo respeto porque veo salud en ello. Es como un derecho a ser el dueño no solo del espacio sino del tiempo que le pertenece. Pero una vez satisfecha esa necesidad se sigue buscando socializar porque es lo que hacen los humanos


----------



## Nelsonvigum (27 Jul 2022)

Vivir con alguien es un conflicto permanente sí o sí. Si 'estas feliz" viviendo con alguien y 'te llevas bien" lo que ocurre es que:
1. El conflicto es de baja intensidad.
2. Hay otras cosas que te compensan y obvias/soportas esos choques continuos.

Se paga un peaje en forma de libertad, que quiero pensar que la mayor parte de la gente que lo paga le compensa. Pero eso no quiere decir que no lo pagues.


----------



## MrDanger (27 Jul 2022)

Vivir solo al final es un coñazo, te aburres entre 4 paredes. Llegas del curro y no tienes con quien charlar.

Claro que tiene sus ventajas. No tienes que esperar a que el cuarto de baño se quede libre, no te dan la vara con chorradas y manías...

Y luego más te vale no ponerte malo. Que si no estás en condiciones de salir a la la calle tienes que ir a rastras porque nadie va a ir por ti (por ejemplo si necesitas ir a la farmacia).


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Eso de poder disfrutar de todo el espacio de un hogar es caro de cojones. Yo me lo puedo permitir pero previo pago de su importe y dejando por el camino a mi tribu tirada y no tengo claro que compense. Se discute por el espacio, su uso y sus reglas, es verdad pero tambieén lo es el que el camiino hacia la felicidad no es "lo más grande cuando más mejor" porque la vida y las personas no funcionan así.
> El secreto esta en la organización y el respeto. Y no es un camino de rosas. En la mayoría de los casos se tiene que llamar al orden. Pero para mi es preferible porque no me pone ir por la vida en modo abusón. Lo otro es más dificil pero por eso compensa



El problema es que la organización y el respeto ya no existen en esta sociedad: A las mujeres les han enseñado que tienen derecho a todo pero ninguna obligación (lo mismo que a tus vecinos y compañeros de piso).

No hace falta que vivas solo en una casa de 500m2, puedes, como he hecho yo, comprarte una casita de campo completamente reformada de 120m2 con 400 m2 de parcela por 50.000 pavos y a quince minutos de una capital de provincia. Solo tienes que buscar y buscar.

Tu tribu tiende a diseminarse y a a desaparecer cuanto más años tengas.
Todos los matrimonios mayores que conozco se odian a muerte entre sí y ven a los hijos de pascuas a ramos ¿no es eso estar solo? 

Recuerdo que cuando tenía 20 años tenía decenas de amigos, ahora con 50 apenas tengo cuatro buenos amigos.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Vivir solo al final es un coñazo, te aburres entre 4 paredes. *Llegas del curro y no tienes con quien charlar.*
> 
> Claro que tiene sus ventajas. No tienes que esperar a que el cuarto de baño se quede libre, no te dan la vara con chorradas y manías...
> 
> Y luego más te vale no ponerte malo. Que si no estás en condiciones de salir a la la calle tienes que ir a rastras porque nadie va a ir por ti (por ejemplo si necesitas ir a la farmacia).



Diras "llegas del curro y no tienes con quien discutir".


----------



## butricio (27 Jul 2022)

El unico fracso que se puede tener en la vida es no tener hijos.

Luego cada cual lo decora a su gusto


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

butricio dijo:


> El unico fracso que se puede tener en la vida es no tener hijos.
> 
> Luego cada cual lo decora a su gusto



Para tener hijos tienes que tener dos cosas: 

a) Una pareja con la que te lleves bien, con la que tengas un proyecto de vida de verdad y que te respete.
b) Pasta para darles una vida en condiciones.

El problema es que hoy en día lo primero no existe y lo segundo tampoco.


----------



## petro6 (27 Jul 2022)

Si das con alguien que vale la pena, es mejor vivir acompañado.


----------



## butricio (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para tener hijos tienes que tener dos cosas:
> 
> a) Una pareja con la que te lleves bien, con la que tengas un proyecto de vida de verdad y que te respete.
> b) Pasta para darles una vida en condiciones.
> ...



Hacen falta dos cojones

Con eso tienes una mujer a tus pies y podreis salir a delante como ha salido todo el mundo siempre

Que estais amariconaos,hostias


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Si das con alguien que vale la pena, es mejor vivir acompañado.



Mi teoría es que después de "X" años (suelen ser diez o doce) el tema se acaba torciendo (sobre todo por parte de la mujer).


----------



## petro6 (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Mi teoría es que después de "X" años (suelen ser diez o doce) el tema se acaba torciendo (sobre todo por parte de la mujer).



Mi experiencia personal de más de 20 años dice lo contrario, Habré tenido suerte.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Hacen falta dos cojones
> 
> Con eso tienes una mujer a tus pies y podreis salir a delante como ha salido todo el mundo siempre
> 
> Que estais amariconaos,hostias



Si, puedes tener hijos sin un pavo y con una tía que no valga la pena, pero te aseguro que eso van a ser problemas para los próximos 20 años: Lo veo día a día en muchos amigos míos que lo hicieron.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Mi experiencia personal de más de 20 años dice lo contrario, Habrá tenido suerte.



La has tenido, sin duda.


----------



## singladura (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema es que la organización y el respeto ya no existen en esta sociedad: A las mujeres les han enseñado que tienen derecho a todo pero ninguna obligación (lo mismo que a tus vecinos y compañeros de piso).
> 
> No hace falta que vivas solo en una casa de 500m2, puedes, como he hecho yo, comprarte una casita de campo completamente reformada de 120m2 con 400 m2 de parcela por 50.000 pavos y a quince minutos de una capital de provincia. Solo tienes que buscar y buscar.
> 
> ...



Estas enojado con el mundo. El respeto es algo que se tiene que trabajar y en muchas ocasiones depende de lo recíproco que se sea. No se puede andar pidiendo y pidiendo no dar nada a cambio y luego caerse de un guindo porque el mundo es así. Esa soledad no es voluntaria aunque se repita mil veces
El paso del tiempo es una prueba de esfuerzo para la pareja, para las amistades, la familia, uno mismo... Te quedan pocos amigos porque muchos se quedaron por el camino.
Para mi el espacio siempre ha sido algo relativo. Si que observo acumulación de bienes en la edad madura de la vida como queriendo acaparar. El mas mucho y mejor no funciona. Lo que si funciona es organizarse y si alguien necesita estar solo saber respetar


----------



## MrDanger (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Diras "llegas del curro y no tienes con quien discutir".



 Hombre, estar mal acompañado es peor que estar solo. Eso es un infierno.

Voy en la línea del mensaje de arriba de @Nelsonvigum, que siempre que vivas con alguien vas a tener roces, pero que sea dentro de lo razonable. Eso compensa más que estar solo.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> *El problema es cómo encontrar gente (sobre todo pareja) que esté dispuesta a aceptar esa forma de vida. *Por ejemplo: Yo vivo en Nueva York, en un piso pequeño. Además mi mujer (como casi todas es muy posesiva y controladora). A Pesar de vivir en un barrio caro (ojo que el piso no es mío, sino de la familia de mi mujer) la convivencia con los vecinos es complicada: En esta puta ciudad todo el mundo está como una cabra.
> 
> Le he propuesto a mi mujer mudarnos seis meses al año a la casita de campo que he comprado en España (a 15 minutos de una capital de provincia) y otros seis meses al piso de Nueva York. Obviamente me ha dicho que ni de coña.
> 
> Yo siempre he pensado que las grandes ciudades fueron creadas para maximizar las posibilidades de follar, pero cuando ya tienes 50 tacos, pués el tema de follar con chortinas desaparece. Luego ¿cuál es el objetivo de vivir en una caja rodado de nueve millones de hijos de puta o de vivir con una persona que te da el coñazo tooooodo el rato? ¿por qué tienes que estar pegado las 24 horas del día a una persona por mucho que la quieras? El vivir con alguien mata la pasión y la libertad.



A eso que marco en negrita es a lo que me refería con los "requerimientos sociales".

En mi caso vivo en pareja y considero que "estoy bien" (como pareja) pero hay momentos en los que me confieso a mí mismo que gustaría estar sólo (ese momento, esa tarde). Y no me refiero porque hayas discutido 5 minutos antes. Y sé que no es un problema "de pareja" (o de esta pareja al menos) porque sé que me pasaría (más o menos, pero me pasaría) igual con otra parienta. 

Tan bien te digo que hay gente que yo los llamo que no saben estar solos/as, que no soportan literalmente no estar 'haciendo algo con alguien".


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 Jul 2022)

No solamente putificadas. Grotescamente analfabestias.


Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

singladura dijo:


> Estas enojado con el mundo. El respeto es algo que se tiene que trabajar y en muchas ocasiones depende de lo recíproco que se sea. No se puede andar pidiendo y pidiendo no dar nada a cambio y luego caerse de un guindo porque el mundo es así. Esa soledad no es voluntaria aunque se repita mil veces
> El paso del tiempo es una prueba de esfuerzo para la pareja, para las amistades, la familia, uno mismo... Te quedan pocos amigos porque muchos se quedaron por el camino.
> Para mi el espacio siempre ha sido algo relativo. Si que observo acumulación de bienes en la edad madura de la vida como queriendo acaparar. El mas mucho y mejor no funciona. Lo que si funciona es organizarse y si alguien necesita estar solo saber respetar



No, no es eso: Esta sociedad se caracteriza porque la gente te pide mucho (sobre todo las mujeres) y te dan muy, muy poquito a cambio.
Eso funciona una temporada, pero al final tu propia mente acaba rechazando ese rollo (aunque quieras aceptarlo).

Yo me caracterizo por ser una persona muy generosa en mi forma de ser, pero al final la generosidad bien entendida empieza por uno mismo.


----------



## El Mercader (27 Jul 2022)

MrDanger dijo:


> Hombre, estar mal acompañado es peor que estar solo. Eso es un infierno.
> 
> Voy en la línea del mensaje de arriba de @Nelsonvigum, que siempre que vivas con alguien vas a tener roces, pero que sea dentro de lo razonable. Eso compensa más que estar solo.



Ojo, que nos estamos entrando en las tías, pero el hilo va de la gente en general: Ese familiar porculero, ese vecino hijodeputa, ese jefe cabrón, etc.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (27 Jul 2022)

El casado añora la vida del soltero, el soltero se siente solito y le gustaría la vida del casado,... 
Siempre se quiere lo que no se tiene.


----------



## MrDanger (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Ojo, que nos estamos entrando en las tías, pero el hilo va de la gente en general: Ese familiar porculero, ese vecino hijodeputa, ese jefe cabrón, etc.



Hablo en general. Soy casapapi y sé lo que es vivir solo y también que no es fácil aguantar a los viejos a ciertas edades.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Baltasar G thang ha influenciado generaciones enteras de españolas en este foro. Te aconsejo que te leas todos sus posts para aprender su corpvs filosófico que es potentísimo.

Ni tan siquiera ha sucumbido a años de darle la vara para que se compre un Ryzen. Es un individuo de principios capaz de morir con el fx6300 en sus frías manos. No le va el rollo moderno, está muy de vuelta de todo. Es insobornable e incorruptible.


----------



## Termes (27 Jul 2022)

El único problema a corto plazo de vivir sólo es que se hace la convivencia con uno mismo muy intensa, y mucha gente no se aguanta a sí mismo. Así que prefieren juntarse para dar por culo al resto y para matar dos pájaros de un tiro.

Formar parte de lo que se espera de uno a nivel social (casado, quizás hijos, hipoteca...)
Verse acompañado 24/7, porque de no tener problemas ajenos no se sienten vivos.


----------



## eltonelero (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> El problema es cómo encontrar gente (sobre todo pareja) que esté dispuesta a aceptar esa forma de vida. Por ejemplo: Yo vivo en Nueva York, en un piso pequeño. Además mi mujer (como casi todas es muy posesiva y controladora). A Pesar de vivir en un barrio caro (ojo que el piso no es mío, sino de la familia de mi mujer) la convivencia con los vecinos es complicada: En esta puta ciudad todo el mundo está como una cabra.
> 
> Le he propuesto a mi mujer mudarnos seis meses al año a la casita de campo que he comprado en España (a 15 minutos de una capital de provincia) y otros seis meses al piso de Nueva York. Obviamente me ha dicho que ni de coña.
> 
> Yo siempre he pensado que las grandes ciudades fueron creadas para maximizar las posibilidades de follar, pero cuando ya tienes 50 tacos, pués el tema de follar con chortinas desaparece. Luego ¿cuál es el objetivo de vivir en una caja rodado de nueve millones de hijos de puta o de vivir con una persona que te da el coñazo tooooodo el rato? ¿por qué tienes que estar pegado las 24 horas del día a una persona por mucho que la quieras? El vivir con alguien mata la pasión y la libertad.



el gran problema de la sociedad occidental es que el 90% de tios heteros estarían feliz con una mujer que les gustara, una casa sencilla, cuatro trastos y un curro a gusto. Una mujer en cambio necesita una voragine consumista y existencial bestial, imposible se saciar y contentar.


----------



## Turbocata (28 Jul 2022)

Tu situación es bastante crítica, hazte un pcr.


----------



## qbit (28 Jul 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Vivo sola desde hace 12 años. Mi pareja vive en su casa y yo en la mía (casi 11 años juntos)



Juntos pero separados. Ya. Como el gato de Schrödinger, vivo y muerto a la vez.


----------



## qbit (28 Jul 2022)

"Todo lo que hace falta para que un hombre se enamore es estar cerca de una mujer, y para que se desenamore, seguir teniéndola cerca".


----------



## pegaso (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para vivir así me suicidó.


----------



## Avioncito (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si quedas con tu señora, la das lo suyo, y la mandas a su casa, no es tu mujer, a efectos reales, es...   .

De los desatranques hablas?








Ahhh, y no está la cosa para vivir en una casa suelta por ahi, moronegrada siempre es más sencillo que te visite que en un piso.

Dicho esto, cero miedos a Mohamed, pero es menos seguro para todo vivir asi.

Un dia tienes un parraque, y a quien le pides ayuda, a un calabacin?


----------



## Avioncito (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Define bien acompañado: He vivido con mis padres, con mi hermano, con compañeros de piso y con cinco tías... y al final siempre, siempre tienes movidas por mucha paciencia y tranquilo que seas...



5 tias compañeras de piso, desconocidas?, Y no te las taladrabas de mientras?


----------



## Avioncito (28 Jul 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Vivo sola desde hace 12 años. Mi pareja vive en su casa y yo en la mía (casi 11 años juntos)
> La autentica felicidad.



Sabes que esa persona igual puede coincidir que piense lo mismo? Jajajajaja


----------



## Jevitronka (28 Jul 2022)

Pienso igual que el OP


----------



## Tiresias (28 Jul 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Vivo sola desde hace 12 años. Mi pareja vive en su casa y yo en la mía (casi 11 años juntos)
> La autentica felicidad.



Eso dice un amigo, nunca vivas con quien folles.


----------



## Cormac (28 Jul 2022)

Yo conozco a un tipo mayor que se separó de su mujer. Nada traumático porque las hijas ya eran independientes y tenían dos pisos.
A los años volvieron, pero cada uno en su casa a dornir.
Se van de vacaciones juntos, salen, etc...


----------



## Cuenta cuento (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos lobo estepario. No conocía esta cuenta.


----------



## Lain Coubert (28 Jul 2022)

Da igual lo que hagas, el ser humano está permanente insatisfecho: el que tiene mujer quiere ahogarla en el lavabo, y el que no la tiene sobrevalora lo bien que le va a ir estando con una.

Se llama adaptación hedonista. De nada.

PD: y por supuesto, pasa lo mismo con los activos tangibles. Acabarás hasta el rabo de todos ellos.


----------



## Sefett (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No tienes porqué estar solo. Vivir solo no es igual a estar solo. Fuera de tu casa hay millones de personas para socializar.



Buena suerte


----------



## forestal92 (28 Jul 2022)

Depende de cada uno, y de con quién decidas o te toque estar.

Yo ahora vivo solo en mi Paco piso de 45 m con balcón a 5 minutos de la playa... Estoy a veces solo, a veces contento de estar solo.

Tengo una latina follamiga para cenar, ir de senderismo. De momento estable. Es más probable que puedas tener esa relación con una latina... @El Mercader . Por cierto hoy he descubierto una morera negra en mi pueblo...

Eso sí, tengo un hijo, al que no puedo ver casi nunca pero lo tengo.

Reconozco que saber qué en un par de meses me puedo ir a Asia un mes de vacaciones y si me da la gana quedarme allí da una libertad que me da VIDA.


----------



## mindugi (28 Jul 2022)

Estar rodeado de gente puede sobrellevarse si respetan tu espacio vital y autonomía, digo incluso para los introvertidos asociales

Cuando empiezan a crearse "normas de convivencia", compromisos sociales, obligaciones, hábitos de grupo... ahí es cuando vienen las ganas de echarse al monte. Te ves atrapado en unos planes que nunca planeaste. Pvtas charos nos mangonean como quieren


----------



## TomásPlatz (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
Pienso que lo ideal sería vivir en una casa de campo y quedar con gente cuando te apetezca, por ejemplo: Llamar a mi mujer para invitarla a cenar, charlar y echar un polvo y luego mandarla a su casa de vuelta, quedar con mis amigos para hacer una barbacoa, pero al día siguiente cada mochuelo a su olivo, coger el coche e irme a la capital de provincia a disfrutar de hacer compras y luego volverme, etc._



es mi caso y la paz y tranquuilidad es brutal

pero tener que pillar el carro pa todo acaba matandote poco a poco


----------



## skinnyemail (28 Jul 2022)

El problema de esta sociedad es que o eres rico, heredero de algo , buen curro o te toca compartir vida por cojones, ya sea compañeros de piso o esposa novia.

No es una sociedad para gente que quiera vivir sola.
Bueno sí, pero tendríamos que vivir todos en pueblos de mierda y dejar a la moronegrada en las grandes ciudades con el dinero de paguitas de nuestros impuestos con la vida padre.Tal vez pretendan eso.


----------



## McNulty (28 Jul 2022)

Vivir solo es la auténtica saluc. Pero es un modo de vida muy aristócrata en el fondo. Tienes que tener pelas. Porque seamos sinceros, el populacho se junta para hacer más llevaderos los problemas cotidianos y darse ánimos. Eso es lo único positivo que veo en la convivencia bajo un mismo techo.

En hezpaña pocos se pueden permitir vivir solos. El que no está liado con larvas, tiene hipotecón. El que no está endeudado, tiene miedo a quedarse solo.

Las mujeres son las que fuerzan la convivencia, necesitan seguridad emocional y compañía masculina para llenar el tremendo vacío existencial que sienten.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (28 Jul 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Todos los que toman esa decisión son ubicados por la sociedad en cómodos hospicios donde disfrutar de su soledad,adecuadamente medicados, of course...



Pues exactamente igual que los que toman la decisión de tener hijos, pero sin el riesgo de verse en la puta calle por divorcio con la mujer.


----------



## teperico (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> No tienes porqué estar solo. Vivir solo no es igual a estar solo. Fuera de tu casa hay millones de personas para socializar.



no se trata solo de socializar, se trata de apoyo sentimental cuando las cosas no van bien o incluso logistico


----------



## teperico (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Para tener hijos tienes que tener dos cosas:
> 
> a) Una pareja con la que te lleves bien, con la que tengas un proyecto de vida de verdad y que te respete.
> b) Pasta para darles una vida en condiciones.
> ...



Aparte, como vas a tener hijos sin vivir juntos?


----------



## bangkoriano (28 Jul 2022)

Algo falla en el plan, alejarte a un pueblo en soledad e invitar a tu mujer, sufres adicción de la chunga.


----------



## Girotti (28 Jul 2022)

Yo vivo solo desde los 29, tengo 36. Vivo en una casita de campo a las afueras de un pueblo rural, que fue de mi abuela en vida. La casa no es la típica finca, sino una casa con un terrenito pequeño, donde tengo el huerto y unas gallinas. Está rodeada por una buena valla, lo que garantiza intimidad.

Contacto social, tengo el que quiero. Por las mañanas, desayuno en el bar, y charlo un rato con los vecinos. El 90% de estos, me sacan 15 o 20 años, y poco tema común de interés hay, pero me gusta estar a bien, y no cuesta mucho esfuerzo ser majo durante los 20 o 30 minutos que pasas en el bar comiéndote la tostada y tomándote el café. 

Después cojo el bus y me voy a la ciudad, a menos de 20 minutos de mi casa. Allí visito a mi madre por si le hace falta algo, me voy al local de apuestas a echar un rato tomándome algo mientras hago alguna apuesta, y me tomo unas cervezas con los amigos. Estoy de vuelta en mi casa sobre las 7 de la tarde, para cuidar el huerto, cenar, ducharme y dormir. 

Para mí, es la auténtica salud, sí.


----------



## V10 5.2 (28 Jul 2022)

Por eso mismo se están asegurando de que no puedas hacerte una casa o incluso estar en una de alquiler gracias a que necesitarás un coche de +30k€ para acceder a todas las ciudades, la gente que está sana mentalmente no consume, no se medica, no da dinero, no es influenciable, si vives en la ciudad en una colmena, comprarás auriculares con cancelación de ruido, medicamentos para las migrañas, saldrás por la puerta y verás 30 carteles de propaganda de camino al trabajo. Si hacerse una casa en el pueblo fuese posible como mucho te molestará algún vecino con el tractor el sábado. Yo medio vivo en el pueblo, por desgracia tengo una carretera general cerca y tengo que escuchar el ruido de coches 24/7 y mi hermano nini pegando gritos en el ordenador, pero lo prefiero a cuando estaba en la ciudad durmiendo con tapones todas las noches, con la etnia que cada vez que bajaba por las escaleras parecía eso una boda gitana, cada vez que salía a comprar o al centro de estudios ver gente borracha en la calle, suciedad, y eso que era hace 5 años ahora aún por encima de todo eso, tendría que ver bancos pintados con arcoiris y muñecos con falda en los semáforos, y algún que otro cartel diciendo que soy basura solo por nacer con pene, bueno, estos ya los había de aquella.


----------



## Terminus (28 Jul 2022)

Nacer crecerc estar solo y morirc


----------



## vic252525 (28 Jul 2022)

yo no lo veo, tengo vecino funci desde los 24 años tiene 55 , es profe vacacines no le faltan soltero, se aburre le moleta todo, siempre esta de depresion medicos etc no sale de casa , vamos pa eso muere ya


----------



## aron01 (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que te pasa es que tu instinto te está diciendo que antes no siempre se ha sido así, la monogamia existe en el reino animal pero en el ser humano sigue sin calar aunque no todos. La élite te está mostrando que volver a ser un mono incivilizado está bien y que no te tiene que preocupar, ya que a ellos les conviene que caigas en todos los pecados y olvides tu función principal en esta vida, que es la perpetuidad de la especie. Deberíamos plantearnos si el hecho de que nuestros líderes se apoyen en que lo mejor es mandarnos a la extinción y que sólo ellos sobrevivan, son la decisión más correcta para mantenerlos en el gobierno y no echarles.

Cuando estés sólo de verdad, no hayas alcanzado ninguna iluminación trascendental y tu cuerpo empiece a torturarte psicológicamente, nos cuentas. No existe verdad absoluta sobre lo bueno ni lo malo porque es algo propio de cada persona, la realidad es que con lo que no puedes luchar es contra tu instinto de supervivencia ya que, si crees en la evolución, existe desde hace millones de años. Tú seguramente no tengas ni 60 y consideras que la soledad está bien, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Maedhros (28 Jul 2022)

Tener pareja y vivir cada uno en su casa no muy lejos es la autentica salud. Quedar cuando apetezca, pasarlo bien y luego cada uno a su casa...

Cuando llevas un año juntos todo va muy bien, pero después de 20 años, y sobre todo con larvas, lo que veo es que la gente prefiere estar en el curro que volver a casa, lo cual es muy triste.

El problema es que el 90% de tías quieren acabar viviendo juntos (el compromiso bla bla bla), y es bastante más caro vivir solo...


----------



## Guano For Life (28 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> expongo mi caso por que estoy mejor que nunca;
> To vivo solo, tengo mi zulo propio pagado.
> Poco antes del encierro del covid empece a salir con una chorti ( lo era por aquel entonces,aun esta buena no gorda, su culo no es lo que era antes)
> llego el encierro y los lios de todo cerrado, pillamos la costumbre de que viniera a casa los viernes para hacer algo las mañanas del sabado y domingo.
> ...



Amego, cuida lo que tienes, porque aunque no lo creas, has dado con uno de los secretos de la felicidac

Tienes mi reconocimiento y enhorabuena


----------



## Autómata (28 Jul 2022)

Quizá esa es la clave, y no estoy siendo irónico.



Girotti dijo:


> Yo vivo solo desde los 29, tengo 36. Vivo en una casita de campo a las afueras de un pueblo rural, que fue de mi abuela en vida. La casa no es la típica finca, sino una casa con un terrenito pequeño, donde tengo el huerto y unas gallinas. Está rodeada por una buena valla, lo que garantiza intimidad.
> 
> Contacto social, tengo el que quiero. Por las mañanas, desayuno en el bar, y charlo un rato con los vecinos. El 90% de estos, me sacan 15 o 20 años, y poco tema común de interés hay, pero me gusta estar a bien, y no cuesta mucho esfuerzo ser majo durante los 20 o 30 minutos que pasas en el bar comiéndote la tostada y tomándote el café.
> 
> ...



Me suena muy bien, te felicito.


----------



## mmm (28 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Yo vivo solo desde los 29, tengo 36. Vivo en una casita de campo a las afueras de un pueblo rural, que fue de mi abuela en vida. La casa no es la típica finca, sino una casa con un terrenito pequeño, donde tengo el huerto y unas gallinas. Está rodeada por una buena valla, lo que garantiza intimidad.
> 
> Contacto social, tengo el que quiero. Por las mañanas, desayuno en el bar, y charlo un rato con los vecinos. El 90% de estos, me sacan 15 o 20 años, y poco tema común de interés hay, pero me gusta estar a bien, y no cuesta mucho esfuerzo ser majo durante los 20 o 30 minutos que pasas en el bar comiéndote la tostada y tomándote el café.
> 
> ...



Y de qué vives?


----------



## kdjdw (28 Jul 2022)

butricio dijo:


> El unico fracso que se puede tener en la vida es no tener hijos.
> 
> Luego cada cual lo decora a su gusto



Algunos tenéis menos personalidad y cerebro que una piedra. Bobo.


----------



## señortopocho (28 Jul 2022)

El op tiene el culo pelado, ya con 50 castañas y 5 women sabe de lo que habla. 

Yo tengo una pareja que es bastante intensa y yo más tranquilorro, pero claro no sólo eso de fin de nuestra vida, hay más cosas. 

Las mujeres, mujeres son y a veces parece que el silencio les molesta y que deben compartir todo tipo de idea, acto, opinión por nimia que sea. 

También te digo que he vivido solo y caería en una apatía de cojones, de que me la pelara todo. 

Lo que no es normal es aguantar al Pitbull, a la vecina y a los niños de otro, eso toca más las cojones xq al fin y al cabo no te aportan nada, peeeerooo los vecinos, la vivienda y ser pobre


----------



## Artorias (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, si me pagara un euro cada vez que me da el puto coñazo ya sería rico: Vivir con una tía es como vivir con una manada de monos locos.



Creo que tu problema es que has elegido mal a tu mujer y que realmente no estas a gusto con ella.

Si vives con alguien con quien eres feliz no quieres estar sin ella.

Alguna discusion siempre habra, es ley de vida, pero muy puntuales.

Deberias plantearte el que si deseas estar solo es que no eres feliz con la persona con la que estas y que quizas deberias acabar con la relacion...


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Jul 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> Eso dice un amigo, nunca vivas con quien folles.



Un problema para los que nos gusta tener al menos unos 3 diarios. Sale más rentable que no se aleje mucho.

Yo actualmente creo que las mujeres en general me limitan, necesito una inteligente a mi lado, la tuve y la dejé hace unos 10 años, me arrepiento mucho. Ahora me junto con mediocres de poca cabeza y cada día me dan más ganas de esparcir su mini cerebro con pólvora. Empecé a entender porqué hay tanta violencia de género, muchas tías lo provocan a propósito y con ganas de tocar los cojones.

Yo soy trader y mi profesión siempre ha sido solitaria y además rodeada de imbéciles online. Hay días en que lo peor de uno son los demás.

Viviría solo pero me gusta que me sirvan.


----------



## Lain Coubert (28 Jul 2022)

teperico dijo:


> no se trata solo de socializar, se trata de apoyo sentimental cuando las cosas no van bien o incluso logistico



Precisamente, cuando más necesitamos el apoyo es cuando más se te sube a la chepa la mujer. Prueba a quedarte en paro, con una depresión permanente o inválido y ya tú verás.

Detectan el miedo mejor que un perro.


----------



## Lain Coubert (28 Jul 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Un problema para los que nos gusta tener al menos unos 3 diarios. Sale más rentable que no se aleje mucho.
> 
> Yo actualmente creo que las mujeres en general me limitan, necesito una inteligente a mi lado, la tuve y la dejé hace unos 10 años, me arrepiento mucho. Ahora me junto con mediocres de poca cabeza y cada día me dan más ganas de esparcir su mini cerebro con pólvora. Empecé a entender porqué hay tanta violencia de género, muchas tías lo provocan a propósito y con ganas de tocar los cojones.
> 
> ...



Más que trader, eres sucnormal. Ya hay que tener valor para decir que en España hay mucha violencia de jenaro.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (28 Jul 2022)

Aquellos que se sienten incapaces de vivir en soledad, un perrijo o un gato ayudan mucho.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (28 Jul 2022)

La soledad es maravillosa hasta que tienes una enfermedad grave.


----------



## Terminus (28 Jul 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Un problema para los que nos gusta tener al menos unos 3 diarios. Sale más rentable que no se aleje mucho.
> 
> Yo actualmente creo que las mujeres en general me limitan, necesito una inteligente a mi lado, la tuve y la dejé hace unos 10 años, me arrepiento mucho. Ahora me junto con mediocres de poca cabeza y cada día me dan más ganas de esparcir su mini cerebro con pólvora. Empecé a entender porqué hay tanta violencia de género, muchas tías lo provocan a propósito y con ganas de tocar los cojones.
> 
> ...



3 diarios? Te refieres a rapapolvos de la jefa???


----------



## Terminus (28 Jul 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> La soledad es maravillosa hasta que tienes una enfermedad grave.



Con una enfermedad grave te das cuenta de que salvo la familia cercana, el resto es mierda. Y no meto en la familia cercana a la política. Esos son peores que extraños.


----------



## TradingMetales (28 Jul 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Más que trader, eres sucnormal. Ya hay que tener valor para decir que en España hay mucha violencia de jenaro.



Poca hay para lo que se merecen muches.


----------



## Annunakis (28 Jul 2022)

Avioncito dijo:


> Sabes que esa persona igual puede coincidir que piense lo mismo? Jajajajaja



Es así.
Estamos los dos felices. 
Qué no te moleste que los demás sean felices.


----------



## urano (28 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué comentario?


----------



## Furymundo (28 Jul 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> La soledad es maravillosa hasta que tienes una enfermedad grave.



por que ? 
es solo cuestion de aceptar el destino y palmarla.-


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

señortopocho dijo:


> El op tiene el culo pelado, ya con 50 castañas y 5 women sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> Yo tengo una pareja que es bastante intensa y yo más tranquilorro, pero claro no sólo eso de fin de nuestra vida, hay más cosas.
> 
> ...



¿Qué problema hay con que te la sude todo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Creo que tu problema es que has elegido mal a tu mujer y que realmente no estas a gusto con ella.
> 
> Si vives con alguien con quien eres feliz no quieres estar sin ella.
> 
> ...



Otro que cree que existen mujeres "distintas".


----------



## napobalo (28 Jul 2022)

La verdadera intimidad se consigue en un piso de ciudad, lo que hagas o dejes de hacer se la pela a todo el mundo, tienes servicios y tiendas a dos pasos y para dormir bien ponte unos tapones de oidos , mano de santo ya no existen los vecinos de repente


----------



## Xsiano (28 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> @Baltasar G thang ha influenciado generaciones enteras de españolas en este foro. Te aconsejo que te leas todos sus posts para aprender su corpvs filosófico que es potentísimo.
> 
> Ni tan siquiera ha sucumbido a años de darle la vara para que se compre un Ryzen. Es un individuo de principios capaz de morir con el fx6300 en sus frías manos. No le va el rollo moderno, está muy de vuelta de todo. Es insobornable e incorruptible.



Tiene sus ventajas, seguramente con ese FX no le haga falta calefacción en invierno, te lo dice un ex de un FX 6350.


----------



## singladura (28 Jul 2022)

Lo patético que es cuando olvidan su edad real y le quieren entrar a la o a él jovencita/o que les huyen deespavoridos, esa sensación de que no le importas una mierda a nadie, que todos los demás andan con parejas y tu ahí abandonado de todos y todas, ese instinto que llama a todo dios a escapar cuando hueles y ves a lo lejos a todo un lobo solitario, esa reacción de la juventud cuando sabes que te ven como a un chocho o polla vieja...

El que nace madero muere leño. Con los años lo único que se hace es ir a peor y no entiendo porque no se tiene sentido del ridículo cuando se ponen en evidencia buscando una edad perdida que nunca volverá. Los jóvenes quieren estar con jóvenes o que se les compense por perder el tiempo con un viejo y muchos confundidos lo que no tienen claro es que a partir de una edad nada ya es gratis porque no tienes juventud o futuro que ofrecer. ¿que es lo que no se entiende? Se tiene que estar dispuesto a destinar recursos que se quitan de para otras necesidades para fabricarse un unicornio que únicamente sienten ellos como real.

Otra cosa distinta es saber filtrar pero eso se puede hacer a cualquier edad e independiente del estado civil, sexo etc... Consiste en entender que no todo el mundo vale para todo y que es bueno que así sea. Exponerse demasiado y no llevar cuidado es lo que tiene: te la pasas echando a intrusos indeseables y arreglando equívocos. Mejor aprender a llevar un poco de cuidado durante todas las edades y poder así disfrutar un poco de la vida

Yo entono el mea culpa: descuidé un poco y bajé las defensas con una tipa y la cantidad de malos entendidos y complicaciones para mi vida duró un tiempo. Eso es por la equivodación de suponerle unas intenciones a un individuo que no tenía que ver con la realidad. Con el tiempo y si te lo puedes permitir evitas que suceda eso. Claro está que al que mandas a tomar por culo no le sienta nada bien pero en el mundo hay 8000 millones de personas y no es justo tener que aguanta uno u una chunga


----------



## Cognome (28 Jul 2022)

Yo creo, que no sólo tienes razón, sino que con la gente de hoy día, es una obligación hacer una alambrada electrificada alrededor de uno, y que no te toquen los cojones.

Ya se ha visto con la pandemia, de qué va la historia, así que a partir de ciertas edades los sentimentalismos y cursilerías sobre las relaciones humanas fuera de la mente; no son más que una legión de zumbados y títeres, que antes de tirarse por el abismo, quieren que les acompañes, porque incluso eso; no saben hacerlo solos, tienen que transmitir sus taras e infectar a los demás.

Además que por culpa del tel móvil, se piensan, que tienes que estar disponible y conectado, para sus mierdas de emociones, y historias, egoísmo y más egoísmo.
Y la cosa va empeorar más, así qué rápido antes de que sea tarde. Comparar las convivencias de hace 40 años, con las de hoy día no tiene sentido, los que peinamos canas, sabemos que la gente no estaba tan completamente loca como la de hoy día.


----------



## Gotthard (28 Jul 2022)

Yo llevo haciendo lo que me sale del nabo desde que me divorcié. Es la saluc. Salvo por lo de casa de campo, que me mola mas ciudad para vivir, hago lo que comenta el OP.


----------



## butricio (28 Jul 2022)

kdjdw dijo:


> Algunos tenéis menos personalidad y cerebro que una piedra. Bobo.



Miau


----------



## amanciortera (28 Jul 2022)

Girotti dijo:


> Yo vivo solo desde los 29, tengo 36. Vivo en una casita de campo a las afueras de un pueblo rural, que fue de mi abuela en vida. La casa no es la típica finca, sino una casa con un terrenito pequeño, donde tengo el huerto y unas gallinas. Está rodeada por una buena valla, lo que garantiza intimidad.
> 
> Contacto social, tengo el que quiero. Por las mañanas, desayuno en el bar, y charlo un rato con los vecinos. El 90% de estos, me sacan 15 o 20 años, y poco tema común de interés hay, pero me gusta estar a bien, y no cuesta mucho esfuerzo ser majo durante los 20 o 30 minutos que pasas en el bar comiéndote la tostada y tomándote el café.
> 
> ...



Y CUANDO CURRAS? PORQUE DA LA IMPRESIÓN DE QUE TE TOCAS LA FANDANGA A DOS MANOS, O BIEN ESTÁS DE VACACIONES


----------



## RC1492 (28 Jul 2022)

He tenido todas las experiencias de convivencia que se pueden tener.

Actualmente convivo con mi pareja.

Cuando vivía solo era más feliz, me encanta la soledad, pero sobre todo en casa, me encanta levantarme y estar solo, llegar del trabajo y estar solo, son placeres que echo mucho de menos y que ya no disfruto.

Y mira que mi pareja me deja mucho espacio, viajo solo muchas veces al año y tenemos horarios donde no coincidimos.

Pero lo reconozco, me encanta la soledad, es uno de los placeres de la vida.


----------



## singladura (28 Jul 2022)

Tener un espacio y un tiempo propio es sano. Pretender que absolutamente todo sea para uno es egoismo, lleva parejo soledad no deseada (por mucha chulería en reinvindicarla como voluntaria que haya) y te coloca entre los vulnerables (dejas de ingresar recursos y al estar solo te la juegas)
Nosotros tenemos a unos cuantos de esos como antiguos amigos que casi todos del resto de conocidos se organizan para evitarlos. Sablazos, peticiones a deshoras, enfermedades que no sabes ni que existen cuando procuras un mínimo de salubridad etc.. Pero el denominador comùn es el egoísmo extremo que rebuznan. No se esfuerzan ni para si mismos y se asombran con mucha facilidad al ver que el resto sigue su camino y que aparentemente son felices pasando un huevo de lo que le suceda o le deje de suceder. Con los años llegas a la conclusión que no está de dios que lleguen a nada más, que así por mucho que bramen no se está por gusto y que el resto no tenemos ningún tipo de responsabilidad de eso. No dejas que te afecte porque de donde no hay no se puede sacar


----------



## Euron G. (28 Jul 2022)

Impecable su apreciación. Yo se lo recomiendo, desde luego.


----------



## rory (28 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo llevo haciendo lo que me sale del nabo desde que me divorcié. Es la saluc. Salvo por lo de casa de campo, que me mola mas ciudad para vivir, hago lo que comenta el OP.



Y los hijos? Sí los tienes es un problema estar de aquí para allá con ellos, se vuelven locos


----------



## rory (28 Jul 2022)

Un amigo mío, soltero porque no ha encontrado a la mujer que le gusta o que ha sido rechazado, no lo sé.

Desde que ha cumplido los 55 está muy deprimido y con ansiedad gorda 

Creo que es por sentirse sólo, le gustaría compartir su vida con alguien pero no la ha encontrado.


----------



## sivigliano (28 Jul 2022)

Annunakis dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Vivo sola desde hace 12 años. Mi pareja vive en su casa y yo en la mía (casi 11 años juntos)
> La autentica felicidad.



Así lleva mi cuñada tres o cuatro años ya con el novio y solo conviven los findes. El resto de la semana cada uno en su casa. Lo mismo están durando por eso.


----------



## jkaza (28 Jul 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Así lleva mi cuñada tres o cuatro años ya con el novio y solo conviven los findes. El resto de la semana cada uno en su casa. Lo mismo están durando por eso.



Eso se llama "follaamigos".

Tener pareja es para formar un proyecto de vida juntos, una familia con una economía sostenida entre ambos, etc... Y hoy en día estar con una mujer para cualquier otra cosa que no sea follarla y tratarla como un cubo de lefa, es un suicidio.


----------



## Miss Andorra (28 Jul 2022)

Te moriras solo y cuando la palmes nadie se dara cuenta hasta que apeste tu cadaver y un enjambre de moscas aparezca en tu piso.


----------



## pepinox (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Obviamente esto se puede hacer si no tienes hijos.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece?



Me parece que tienes razón.

Tener hijos en España con la legislación actual y el clima social feminazi, es un deporte de muy alto riesgo.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Jul 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> La verdadera intimidad se consigue en un piso de ciudad, lo que hagas o dejes de hacer se la pela a todo el mundo, tienes servicios y tiendas a dos pasos y para dormir bien ponte unos tapones de oidos , mano de santo ya no existen los vecinos de repente



Hombre, yo creo que es muy acertado lo primero que dices (no hay privacidad en los pueblos), pero dormir con los tapones de los oídos, pues bueno, no es una situación deseable.


----------



## _V_ (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Es decir: No hablo de ser un misántropo y morirte y vegetar solo en tu sofá, sino de estar tranquilo de una puta vez y quedar con la gente cuando te apetece a ti y a ellos.



Así es cómo vive la gente normal, ¿No?


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Coño, por eso lo de la casa de campo.



sera en los ueseis por que en ejpña en un pueblo random....te cagas.


----------



## Archimanguina (30 Jul 2022)

retirarse al campo, la vida contemplativa es la autentica salud y mas en estos tiempos.

hacerse eremita digital manda betillas.


----------



## Tonimn (30 Jul 2022)

Para mí lo ideal sería solo con algunos animales y mi esposa en una casa cercana.
Y nadie más.
Con conexión a internet, y que pueda llegar el repartidor de lo que pidamos por internet, y que llegue médico y ambulancia fácil y sean las únicas personas que lleguen jamás.


----------



## Sonico (30 Jul 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> A raiz de este comentario de @Baltasar G thang en el hilo de "Le he cogido asco a las mujeres"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso ya lo hago yo hace décadas. El problema es que antes vivía en un sitio tranquilo y en los últimos 15 años esto es un estercolero musulmán.
Y no queda ni un metro sin que haya moros y el campo todo ocupado, casas, cortijos... Y el campo de noche ya no es campo si no Menas borrachos follando y robando. No queda tranquilidad en ningún sitio normal. Sólo en urbanizaciones privadas que no están al alcance de mi economía.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (30 Jul 2022)

Vivir solo entraña muchos inconvenientes en el plano psicológico a largo plazo. Uno no puede utilizar a los demás como si de pulsar un interruptor se tratase ya que los demás, en justa reciprocidad, te apagarán a ti, tus relaciones interpersonales se tornarán superficiales e irán poco a poco desapareciendo, tu vida se topará un día con el verdadero vacío de la soledad. Y ese no será un momento agradable con el que vayas a poder frivolizar proyectando fantasías peliculeras de lobo solitario. El péndulo te golpeará como una bola de demolición que intentaras parar, pero no podrás. La soledad y la melancolía son drogas que proporcionan alguna especie de placer cortoplacista pero sólo conducen a la derroicion del espíritu y como tales, es mejor evitarlas, salvo que quieras resultar destruido.


----------



## Epsilon69 (30 Jul 2022)

No se trata de aguantar a los demás en convivencia, sino de sumar energías constructivas para el bien común.

Pero claro, para "aguantar" a los demás primero uno se tiene que aguantar a sí mismo, y la soledad es la prueba del algodón.

La gente que es incapaz de vivir sola busca y espera de los demás esa aceptación que ella misma no se tiene. Son seres débiles, pusilánimes, sin personalidad propia, prescindibles y olvidables.

Están muertos.


----------



## singladura (30 Jul 2022)

Con los años uno se vuelve egoísta al no tener un horizonte de vida amplio. La reacción ante eso es mirar sólo por uno y en sí mismo no es algo malo. El problema es que con el deterioro que lleva el sumar años que puede acompañar el que muchos únicamente tienen cabeza para mala hostia (que es lo último que se pierde como humano y lo que nos ha convertido en hegemónicos)
También se tiende a la introspección, a querernos dedicar vida y tiempo a uno mismo. No es malo tampoco si se es un ser humano que sabe ser recíproco. Pero abunda mucho la mezquindad y eso condena a la soledad forzosa porque nadie da nada a cambio de nada y por todo el mundo todos son lo mismo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Jul 2022)

Puedes luchar contra las movidas que percibes como amenazas, nunca es gratuito. Tamién puedes huyir, debes asumir una renuncia....ambas son respuestas sensatas ante movidas de cada uno.

Lo que no debes aser es inhibirte. Es la opción cuando percibes que todas las demás respuestas son ineficaces y puede de provocar alteraciones de to tipo en tu organismo.


----------



## XRL (1 Ago 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Te moriras solo y cuando la palmes nadie se dara cuenta hasta que apeste tu cadaver y un enjambre de moscas aparezca en tu piso.



y que mas da si ya estas muerto


----------



## Hrodrich (1 Ago 2022)

Unas semanas estás en la gloria, unos meses apenas sin ningún problema... van pasando los años, te despiertas una noche a las 4.00 a.m y te das cuenta que estás solísimo y no tienes a nadie (sobre todo si te vas haciendo mayor). El ser humano es social por naturaleza, estáis vosotros que vais a dominar los designios de la biología cuando casi que no lo pueden hacer ni los eremitas.

Si si, la auténtica saluc y eso...


----------



## thanos2 (1 Ago 2022)

El único momento en que sientes el miedo de la soledad es cuando te da un dolor que parece que te estás muriendo y piensas qué va a ser de tu perro y de un par de personas a las que ayudas en la vida. 
Si no fuese por otros, en realidad, no habría miedo ni pena.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> El único momento en que sientes el miedo de la soledad es cuando te da un dolor que parece que te estás muriendo y piensas qué va a ser de tu perro y de un par de personas a las que ayudas en la vida.
> Si no fuese por otros, en realidad, no habría miedo ni pena.



Cierto. A la gran mayoría, ni les importamos. Hay gente que no asume lo sola que está ni a tiros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Ago 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> Unas semanas estás en la gloria, unos meses apenas sin ningún problema... van pasando los años, te despiertas una noche a las 4.00 a.m y te das cuenta que estás solísimo y no tienes a nadie (sobre todo si te vas haciendo mayor). El ser humano es social por naturaleza, estáis vosotros que vais a dominar los designios de la biología cuando casi que no lo pueden hacer ni los eremitas.
> 
> Si si, la auténtica saluc y eso...




Te das cuenta que el puticlub ha vuelto a su hora normal de cierre de antes de la pandemia las 6 de la mañana asi que te pegas un duchazo rapidisimo de un minuto, te vistes y para las cuatro y media estas ya echando el ojo haber quien te quita por un rato esa soledad para a las seis y media estar de vuelta mas feliz que una perdiz y volver a coger el sueño.


----------

